# Tallarns, yay! Imperial Guard conversions with GS shemagh's and long barrelled las.



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Just wanted to share a couple of pics of what I'm working on at the moment.

Planning on making a few different squads, and casting them in resin for an army project:

These two are my first prototypes for the basic squads. I'm in the middle of playing around with the squad sergeant.




















I'm planning on making a full 10 man squad, company command squad, junior officers squad, some heavy weapons team guys and special weapons.

I think I've probably got 30 models to get up to scratch before I start making casts, but I'll have a play around with the guy in the first image soon - to see how well he casts up and paints.


The Tallarns themselves are going to be in a 1500 point army - comprising a full armoured sentinel company (9 in total - 3 missile launchers, 3 plasma cannons, and 3 lascannons) and an infantry platoon, with half a million lasguns and heavy bolters. Perhaps some of the FW Mukkali riders.


I wanted to ask you guys whether you thought they need shoulder pads and backpacks, like the FW models have?











I'm not sure - the 'desert rat' theme, opportunistic and lightning fast, sorta makes me think they wouldn't have these massive pauldrons on. Hmm.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Shoulder guards are up to you. I would put them in since its a throw back to the classic minis but thats just me, they work fine with out.

Those GS head pieces are some of the best I've seen - really amazing work. Would you consider putting up a tut?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't go with the shoulder pads but backpacks are easy enough. There are a huge number of third party sites selling suitably sized backpacks and things. They're an easy way to make your guardsmen stand out from others (though with that great greenstuff work they already do).


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Really nice work on the shemaghs there mate they look great.

If they were my guys (Lord grant me to be that good) I'd definitely put the shoulder pads on but that is mainly because I like my mini's to be pretty much 100% WYSIWYG so I'd like them there to show flak/carapace armour.

On the other hand tho' I'd be more tempted to leave off the back packs, particularly for heavy weapons crews. Who'd have a back pack on when loading a mortar?

If I did leave off the back packs I'd put a lot more belt equipment on tho', pouches and bumpacks etc.


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but those are amazingly well done.

I have been using Tallarns as my snipers and not using ratlings since I started with IG.

+rep, great work.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't often see Tallarns. The GS work on the couple that you've showed is really rather good. Hope to see more.


----------

